# Labor Day Quiz



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Answers are at bottom of this page !!!!


1. Which state was first to make Labor Day a holiday?

a.NJ
b.NY
c.OR
d. MN


2. Name of Federal Law passed in 1916 refueling the 8 hour workday?

a.American Workers Act
b.Labor Protection Act
c. Adamson Act
d. Cleveland Act

3.congress and which President made Labor Day a national holiday?

a.Roosevelt
b.LB Johnson
c.Cleveland
d.Trump

4.Which state had the first workers union?

a.NY
b.NJ
c.SC
d.CA

5.What year was Labor Day first celebrated?

a.1807
b.1890
c.1882
d.1904



The correct answers are all ‘c’


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

360max said:


> Answers are at bottom of this page !!!!
> 
> 
> 1. Which state was first to make Labor Day a holiday?
> ...



1. Si
2. Si
3. Si
4. Si
5. Si


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Happy Labor Day brothers


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Switchgear277 said:


> Happy Labor Day brothers


same to you bro!


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Happy Labour Day, brothers. For those who don't like it, you could stay off Union Topics and distance yourself from the red threat. For those union members who think they're vote makes them republican, just know your ticket says you're socialist.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chops146 said:


> Happy Labour Day, brothers. For those who don't like it, you could stay off Union Topics and distance yourself from the red threat. For those union members who think they're vote makes them republican, just know your ticket says you're socialist.


This is the Union Topics sub-forum, no where does it say that you can only say positive things.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

No where did I say "union or GTFO". I just made the suggestion that one could stop slumming it with the socialists if one is bothered by socialism.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't raise the black and red and decry the evils of capitalism in response to posts on July 4th or Black Friday. I just think we can show a little decorum towards one another on our holy days.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Union Forum is not in off topic or controversial so let's keep it on target- Thanks


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is Hilti an American company?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy Labour day from Canada! 



It is a Holliday up here as well, parade etc.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Is Hilti an American company?


probable about as American as Trumps ties he sells or the steel he built his buildings with. Hilti is a multinational corporation


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Union Forum is not in off topic or controversial so let's keep it on target- Thanks


I was going to write happy Labor Day brothers on mike holts forum 
But I didn’t want to get kicked out 
Or jailed ..

If you even whisper the word union 
You will be prosecuted with extream prejudice ..


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Dennis Alwon said:
> 
> 
> > Union Forum is not in off topic or controversial so let's keep it on target- Thanks
> ...


One of the reasons I don’t go there. 

Also it is pretty much all NEC, no Canadian code at all.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

360max said:


> probable about as American as Trumps ties he sells or the steel he built his buildings with. Hilti is a multinational corporation


It was a simple question. Why do you have to bring Trump into it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Multinational corporations is about 90% of the large corporations in America,

Heck, are there any American Circuit Breaker manufactures and if there are do they manufacture in America.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

http://www.myerspowerproducts.com/i...ntent&view=article&id=727&Itemid=1389&lang=en


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> 360max said:
> 
> 
> > probable about as American as Trumps ties he sells or the steel he built his buildings with. Hilti is a multinational corporation
> ...


... as a point of reference.


----------

